# 92 nissan Maxima



## Vlad1852 (Aug 19, 2008)

trying to find a part for my brothers car no idea what its called but he has a 92 maxima 6cyl 5 speed manual transmission.

The shifter has this rubber piece under the console that goes from left to right that connects to the shifter to hold it up and in position it is roughly an inch square from the end view attached to a metal bracket thats riveted into the sheet metal. its riped / broke completely in half to the right side of the bolt that connects it to the rest of the shift mechanism.

I have tried rock auto and e bay but can't find anything that looks close to what is broke as well as the local advance auto parts anyone know what the part is called and or where i can purchase a new one.


----------



## starfaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Have you considered taking the broken part to a Nissan dealer? I realize that is an expensive proposition, but it *might* only be available through them. They'll even identify it for you.

Junk yards are another option. I have a '90 Maxima and "haunting" the junk yards have become one of my favorite pasttimes  They love to see me coming with a box of broken stuff, looking for *replacements*.

Best of luck!


----------



## Vlad1852 (Aug 19, 2008)

well i was hoping someone would know what it was and based on how bad are junkyards are here the dealer is probably the only option regardless. 

Which i should have guessed by having to replace the 2 front hubs after they found a way to completely shatter while being in side the front wheel bearings. interesting note that the dealer had never seen anything like it before when we brought him what was left of the front hubs and i did replace the wheel bearings at the same time.

This has been a most interesting car.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I forget the technical name of it, but it is dealer only.


----------

